# iPhone in India : Airtel to launch on Aug 22nd



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 6, 2008)

Airtel has announced that it’s launching 3G iPhone on Aug 22nd (reuters).

Vodafone was supposed to have 15 day edge over Airtel, but looks like they would rather wait till August 15th for the launch.


*www.pluggd.in/2008/08/iphone-in-india-airtel-to-launch-on-aug-22-vodafone


----------



## hellknight (Aug 7, 2008)

Pray that it should be under 15k


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 7, 2008)

Update: Vodafone is reportedly launching on Aug 18th.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 7, 2008)

^ Both the operators are launching on Aug. 22nd ! 

Source :: *economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/3334865.cms


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 7, 2008)

vodafone will launch it at the end of the year


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 7, 2008)

I fail to understand, why all this hype. The press keeps reporting it like the countdown to the Olympics. I got a call from an intensivist friend of mine, he wanted to know what the iPhone was all about and if it's worth owning one. I told him that it certainly is worth if you want to SHOW OFF. If you only want to make calls and send sms it's not worth it. 3G isn't out yet, and only once it is we'll know
1. how costly it is
2. how reliable or good it is
I really want to see how many will really use all the features or just.........well........SHOW OFF

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 7, 2008)

People who really _really_ wanted to buy the iPhone, already own it by now.


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2008)

Why do we have so many threads running on the same?


----------



## k6153r (Aug 7, 2008)

I hate anything Apple.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 7, 2008)

yes pray it shud be below 15k


----------



## hsr (Aug 7, 2008)

wth ??? this had been discussed earlier..... just look to the bottom and see similar threads....
dude, if it is under 15k each child will have one .... including me


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 7, 2008)

I phone 8 GB for around 16 with 2 years services contract and 16 GB around 19 k ...Read today's times of India newspaper


----------



## Pat (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ Thats not true. It states the cost of the original iPhone when launched in US. No word on pricing on iPhone 3G in India in the article.


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 7, 2008)

In India, we consumers basically pay much higher-than-it-should-be prices for anything that belongs to the "enthusiast" segment, because then the sellers/distributors know that they are catering to the rich folks and it's their golden chance to exploit.

Consider the case of graphics cards.......the low end ones like the 8400 series or the 9600 series are more or less in sync with their US prices, but try the 8800GT, 8800Ultra, 9800GX2 or the GTX 280.........their all blowing pockets away here, thanks to greedy distributors.

A few days back I was hunting for the HD4870 card, which is available in the US for 270 odd dollars, and the price here is 19,999. So damn outrageous.

Here in India, good things = cost more.


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2008)

GFX Cards not equal to Cell phones.


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> GFX Cards not equal to Cell phones.



Wow, enlightening. So will the US$199 iPhone 3G sell for INR. 8500 here?


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2008)

No.


----------



## Pat (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ If only people were used to paying 4.5k as monthly rentals


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2008)

Not even then.


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 7, 2008)

So just how much would it fare for? (roughly)


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG Noooo! The number of "How much will it cost?" questions is taking a toll on my precious eyes! Can't we just wait two weeks to find out?


----------



## Pat (Aug 7, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> So just how much would it fare for? (roughly)



22-24k! Ofcourse, thats my guess and its good or as bad as urs.



goobimama said:


> OMG Noooo! The number of "How much will it cost?" questions is taking a toll on my precious eyes! Can't we just wait two weeks to find out?



Noooo  Its fun to see people speculate and spread rumors (not talking about anyone in particular)


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 7, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> People who really _really_ wanted to buy the iPhone, already own it by now.



   So true ! I second that ! +1


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

> Noooo  Its fun to see people speculate and spread rumors (not talking about anyone in particular)


While I'm sure that's all good, but the sheer number of times I personally have speculated, seen the other boys in the knowing speculate, and then yet again to be asked the same thing is a little 'whoooof!'. Anyway, No offence, carry on with the speculations. 

iPhone totally rocks btw.


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2008)

The problem arises when people start saying that the iPhone will be sold for $199.


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 8, 2008)

Who said so?


----------



## Pat (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ There are many who think it should be available for equivalent of $199 in India. Check the user comments on articles in techtree and tech2.


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 8, 2008)

And they are the same people who sometimes go into threads like:

- Hi, I am sexy build guy from Cochin......wanna hot girl ......plz call 98735xxxxx   [Rocky_2009]
- Plz snd sexy girl here.............let's make frndz and have hot time!        [Maxdude211]
- I want hot girl! Where is my hot girl!          [BigEvilForce]


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> And they are the same people who sometimes go into threads like:
> 
> - Hi, I am sexy build guy from Cochin......wanna hot girl ......plz call 98735xxxxx   [Rocky_2009]
> - Plz snd sexy girl here.............let's make frndz and have hot time!        [Maxdude211]
> - I want hot girl! Where is my hot girl!          [BigEvilForce]


WTF Who was that why when how and who did someone kill?@!!!


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 8, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> And they are the same people who sometimes go into threads like:
> 
> - Hi, I am sexy build guy from Cochin......wanna hot girl ......plz call 98735xxxxx   [Rocky_2009]
> - Plz snd sexy girl here.............let's make frndz and have hot time!        [Maxdude211]
> - I want hot girl! Where is my hot girl!          [BigEvilForce]


 
LOL... are these real threads?? 

but am in the praying for less than 15K camp. Else i'll have to wait for another month to pass by before i get it...


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> WTF Who was that why when how and who did someone kill?@!!!


A section of the crowd that visits Techtree. I'll post those page urls (will have to search a little). It's the best comedy-stuff around.


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2008)

veiga2412 said:


> LOL... are these real threads??



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=879304&postcount=9

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=879277&postcount=7


----------

